# MEMBERS EXPERIENCES > TRAINING/DIET/CYCLE ACCOUNTABILITY LOGS >  Cycle question, help help appreciated!

## Jay_deuce

Alright, so Ive been running low dose for a while now and Im blasting into my competition. But Im going out of town for a week in a few months on vacation. Is there anyway I can Time my injections so that while Im out of the country that I dont have to risk anything happening in the week Im gone? Ill be running 750mg a week of test (if that helps anyone) All help and any suggestions are much appreciated!

----------


## kronik420

Pin a little extra the day you go

----------

